# garrett morris



## AtlasShrieked (Jun 19, 2008)

Sophzilla: So bad, yet so good
08 May 2007
So bad, yet so good
I couldn't find a clip of this on YouTube so I'll explain this Saturday Night Live sketch. I haven't heard or seen this in more than 15 years. Even so, the song will pop into my head and linger as an Ohrwurm.

Garrett Morris plays a guy before the parole board. He's wearing the grey and white striped uniform and hat. He is a model prisoner. He vows that he's reformed, will be a model citizen, can re-enter society, etc. The parole board is very pleased. They are about to grant him parole and he tells them he'd like to sing a song. He launches into this:

I'm gonna get me a shot gun and kill all the whiteys I see 
I'm gonna get me a shot gun and kill all the whiteys I see 
[can't remember this bit] ... whitey he won't bother me
I'm gonna get me a shot gun and kill all the whiteys I see

I'm gonna find me a chick in a navy blue sweater 
I'm gonna find me a chick in a navy blue sweater

At this point in the song he is hauled off by the prison guards.


----------



## AtlasShrieked (Jun 19, 2008)

watching the 25 year anniversary tape. too funny


----------



## jillian (Jun 19, 2008)

Is this what you were looking for?

Get Me A Shotgun - snl - get me a shotgun.mpg @ ZippyVideos.com - Free Video Webhosting


----------



## AtlasShrieked (Jun 20, 2008)

jillian said:


> Is this what you were looking for?
> 
> Get Me A Shotgun - snl - get me a shotgun.mpg @ ZippyVideos.com - Free Video Webhosting




yes. thank you

get me a shotgun...

somebody was nice enough to search and find this and that somebody is you


----------



## jillian (Jun 20, 2008)

Awwwwwwww...shucks. 

Never saw it before. Very funny.


----------

